# 100-year-old photos found in antique camera!



## sekhar (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting find in a 100 year old camera, amazing how far we've come!


----------



## timor (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems unusual for someone to have stored prints in a camera, what an interesting slice of life from another era.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 14, 2013)

He was lucky they were "of" something


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like the developed glass plates were stored in the camera.


----------



## juliarvil973 (Jan 24, 2013)

an interesting picture. through it, we can see another aspect of life in a different era


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 24, 2013)

Who said its a different era. People are rediscovering film, collodion, and wet plate work daily! In fact, I read just the other day that the collodion process is experiencing a large resurgence as of lately.


----------



## kokonut (Jan 28, 2013)

That is really interesting because as you mention helps as get an image of how far we 've come and but also how far we can go! That is called evolution and sometimes it is difficult to get a clear image of the progress we have done...


----------



## nick8 (Apr 26, 2013)

nice thanks man


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 26, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## teribithia (Jul 4, 2013)

Takes me to the 100 year before.


----------



## chasmatt (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the camera my Grandfather used starting 1n 1898. He took the photos with it and then used it as his enlarger to print the photos. I have two of his photo albums with prints made between 1898 and 1912. Most are still in good condition. I was able 20 years ago to find some of the locations and take shots from almost the same angles.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 4, 2013)

Fantastic stuff.
I love history and it's great to see a little snippet from the eyes of someone who was actually there.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 12, 2013)

We have gone backwards because in 100 years from now you will not find photos in a digital camera


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 13, 2013)

gsgary said:


> We have gone backwards because in 100 years from now you will not find photos in a digital camera



Nonsense.

DSLR Lost for 3 Years in Creek Finds Way Back to Owner Thanks to Photos


----------



## gsgary (Jul 15, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > We have gone backwards because in 100 years from now you will not find photos in a digital camera
> ...



97 years short  3 years what a joke


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 15, 2013)

These photos may never have been discovered if you had not purchased the camera. You were very lucky!


----------



## HBBstudios (Jul 16, 2013)

Now that's a cool discovery.


----------



## runnah (Jul 16, 2013)

gsgary said:


> We have gone backwards because in 100 years from now you will not find photos in a digital camera



Yawn.

Were you this bothered when they did away with the telegraph?


----------

